# Zeppelin Graf Zeppelin and other ridgid airships



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2015)

1936

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Aug 15, 2015)

That is one thing I just cant imagine seeing. Awesome.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Aug 15, 2015)

Some stuff on modern day dirigibles


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlgAV98shjU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbGYRsDgJxs_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6FgB2OXb1A_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lqyzzpMr04_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Hz9p5yq_Q_


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2015)

This the Lz-130 Graf Zeppelin no2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow, that last one is really cool!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2015)

Pernambuco, Brazil 1932

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mercedes-Benz Zeppelinmotor auf der IAA

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2015)

Rio de Janeiro 25-05-1930

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2015)

Flying over Häuser

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Sep 13, 2015)

whats the red arrow for?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2015)

Pointing to a laundrette.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 14, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> Pointing to a laundrette.



Where Hitler took his bathes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2015)

LZ 129 Hindenburg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2015)

What a beautiful ship!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

vikingBerserker said:


> What a beautiful ship!


+1


Wheels


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 30, 2015)

+2


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2015)

Dortmund 1929

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

That had to be amazing to fly on that.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 11, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> That had to be amazing to fly on that.



It must have been a fantastic experience, just walking towards it must have been incredible. How the British ever got involved with them I will never know, how many days do we have when it wouldnt be blown away.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a ride...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> I wouldn't mind a ride...



Well... i suggest a ticket in the non smoking for reasons.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2016)

Closeups show some nice detail.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2017)

D-LZ127 Graf Zeppelin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2019)

Hindenburg Zeppelin Luftschiff Foto 4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

Foto, Wk2, I.R.61, Graf Zeppelin in München 1937 (N)20976 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Unikat von 1935 "Foto Undine Saarbrücken mit Zeppelin" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 1, 2020)

Foto, Graf Zeppelin/LZ 127 in Friedrichshafen im Hangar am 26.09.1928, 5026-665 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jul 1, 2020)

Always thought it would be awesome to take trip on something like both that and a Pacific crossing on Pan Am's Boeing 314 Clipper.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

Postkarte "Graf Zeppelin LZ 127" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 29, 2020)

I bought the book "Iron Kingdom: the Rise and Downfall of Prussia, 1600-1947" a while ago. Still haven't ploughed through it, but I found the cover photograph of a Zeppelin with pre-WW1 lancers in the foreground to be rather evocative of the age.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2020)

S610 Flugplatz Würzburg Luftschiff Graf Zeppelin II LZ 130 Aufklärungsgruppe 123 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2021)

Alte Fotopostkarte Luftschiff Zeppelin - LZ 127 Graf Zeppelin Startbereit | eBay


Entdecken Sie Alte Fotopostkarte Luftschiff Zeppelin - LZ 127 Graf Zeppelin Startbereit in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2021)

original Fotopostkarte "Graf Zeppelin" | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für original Fotopostkarte "Graf Zeppelin" bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Hanger

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## FowellBox (Jun 22, 2021)

What a fabulous set of photographs in this section.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 24, 2021)

This might be a good place to post about one of my aviation heroes. 
Dr. Hugo Eckenar. He might just be my all time favorite. I read about him a long time ago. Commodore Rosendahl, another hero of mine, went to Dr. Eckenar's home after the war and brought the Dr. a box of cigars. It might not be fame deserved but recognition by his peers says more. 
Legend has it as a reporter, he went to Lake Constance to report on the Graf's aerial folly and came away a disciple.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Postkarte "Graf Zeppelin LZ 127" und sein Führer Dr Eckener | eBay


Entdecken Sie Postkarte "Graf Zeppelin LZ 127" und sein Führer Dr Eckener in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Dr. Hugo Eckenar

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 12, 2021)

Dr. Eckenar is one of my aviation heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Alte Fotopostkarte Luftschiff Zeppelin - LZ 127 - Graf Zeppelin-Landung-Luftpost | eBay


Entdecken Sie Alte Fotopostkarte Luftschiff Zeppelin - LZ 127 - Graf Zeppelin-Landung-Luftpost in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Dr. Eckenar is one of my aviation heroes.











AK Ansichtskarte Hugo Eckener / Nachfolger von Graf Zeppelin | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Ansichtskarte Hugo Eckener / Nachfolger von Graf Zeppelin in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2021)

Fotografie Weltfahrt 1929 Luftschiff Graf Zeppelin LZ-127, Hugo Eckener im Inte | eBay


Entdecken Sie Fotografie Weltfahrt 1929 Luftschiff Graf Zeppelin LZ-127, Hugo Eckener im Inte in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

Foto Luftschiff Mechaniker am Zeppelin-Motor Luftfahrt-Technik Geschichte RAR | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftschiff Mechaniker am Zeppelin-Motor Luftfahrt-Technik Geschichte RAR in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2022)

Foto Zeppelin Wehrmacht trägt Luftschiff Gondel mit Besatzung 2 WK. Nahaufnahme | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Zeppelin Wehrmacht trägt Luftschiff Gondel mit Besatzung 2 WK. Nahaufnahme in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2022)

2 Zeppelin Foto AK üer München u über Stuttgart um 1936 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Zeppelin Foto AK üer München u über Stuttgart um 1936 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2022)

What beautiful ships

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 23, 2022)

Agreed. Also a couple of nice aerial shots of Stuttgart and Munich circa 1929. I dunno though, the second one over Munich looks a bit doctored, the Graf seems to be in a right bank and appears a bit 'unreal' to me.

Thoughts?


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 23, 2022)

I think it’s the Hindenburg. That does have DLZ-129 on the side? Hard to see on my phone.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 23, 2022)

There was a time I could rattle off whole bunches of Zeppelin and Schutte-Lanz(?) registrations and names, where applicable. 
Did I mention Doctor Hugo Eckener was one of my aviation heroes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 24, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> I think it’s the Hindenburg. That does have DLZ-129 on the side? Hard to see on my phone.


Good catch Rob! You're right, not only that but it has the much smaller control gondola, the top photo is clearly the Graf with that big gondola. The bottom photo also has the Olympic rings on the side to celebrate the 1936 games held in Germany. I missed that before, so that's not a photo taken in 1929 like I thought... obviously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 24, 2022)

I had been quite a Zeppelinophile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 26, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Did I mention Doctor Hugo Eckener was one of my aviation heroes?



I hadn't noticed..  

From the same cloth came British airship maestro and Brit version of Eckener, Maj George Herbert Scott, who is one of my aviation heroes for similar reasons, I suspect, but Scotty was something of a tragic figure, which makes him all the more interesting in my view. He was the commander of Britain's first successful rigid, HMA No.9 and commanded a RNAS airship station during the war, then was chosen as captain of the R.34 on its historic Atlantic crossing to and from the USA. 

He went to work for the Royal Airship Works at Cardington, and then his life and health began to deteriorate. He took to excessive consumption of alcohol as he saw his friends and colleagues die in airship accidents, Brig Gen Edward Maitland and Maj John Pritchard both went with Scotty aboard R.34 to the USA and both died aboard R.38 when it crashed in 1921. Another of Scotty's mates who perished was Lt Cdr Zachary Lansdown, USN, who was aboard R.34 and became commander of ZR-1 Shenandoah when it crashed in 1925. He crossed the Atlantic once more aboard an airship, as an advisor on R.100 on its flight to Montreal and took the reigns whilst in a storm, successfully navigating it out of the yuk. Scotty perished aboard R.101 on the night of 5 October 1930.






Scotty 




SaparotRob said:


> I had been quite a Zeppelinophile.



Oh well, no one's perfect, close though

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 26, 2022)

Great post, nuuumannn. Thanks for the info. The R-34 was based on a captured Zeppelin (the Zep's number eludes me), correct? The R-100 was a pretty cool design too. Much better than the ill-fated R-101. It's all starting to come back. Was Tin-Tin somehow involved?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Was Tin-Tin somehow involved?



Probably, that little sucker gets around!

Thanks Rob. I met John Pritchard's niece once. She came to the museum I was working at and donated a whole lot of photographs from his personal collection. Pritchard, in case you are not aware was the first person to arrive in the USA by airship (aircraft fullstop) as when R.34 arrived overhead at Hazelhurst Field, Mineola, Long Island - now a shopping mall, there was no adequate ground handling team and so he was volunteered to parachute out of the airship to organise this. When he was asked by a reporter what his first impressions of America were, he naturally said "Hard..."

Yep, you're right, R.34 was designed by Admiralty designer C. I. R. Campbell and was based on the wreck of L 33, brought down on the night of 23/24 September 1916 almost intact after being shot at by New Zealander Alfred de Bathe Brandon of 39 Home Defence Sqn RFC. Dimesionally she was exactly the same size as L 33, down to the exact number of frames and gas cells. Her internal gas volume was also identical.




L33 wreck

R.34's engine and control car layout was copied directly from that of L 49, which had separate cars for each of the engines, except the rear gondola, which in the R Class Zeppelins of which L 33 was, two of the three engines in the rear car drove props mounted on the hull sides via drive shafts, which was deemed inefficient, so the more streamlined fashion of connecting these to a single prop via an RGB was fitted to R.34.




R.34ef b

Note the bow plate on the airship's nose.




MoF 79

I digress...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 27, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Probably, that little sucker gets around!
> 
> Thanks Rob. I met John Pritchard's niece once. She came to the museum I was working at and donated a whole lot of photographs from his personal collection. Pritchard, in case you are not aware was the first person to arrive in the USA by airship (aircraft fullstop) as when R.34 arrived overhead at Hazelhurst Field, Mineola, Long Island - now a shopping mall, there was no adequate ground handling team and so he was volunteered to parachute out of the airship to organise this. When he was asked by a reporter what his first impressions of America were, he naturally said "Hard..."
> 
> ...


Good stuff! There's a lot on dirges destroyed but I was more interested in the "successes". The R-34, R-100, U.S.S. Los Angeles (DLZ-127?), yeah, even U.S.S. Macon. There was something about an aircraft that could just stay aloft forever. Ain't how it worked out. 
Up ship!


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> There's a lot on dirges destroyed but I was more interested in the "successes".



Yup, R.34 was categorised as a complete success because of the flight to the USA, despite the hopeless future for the rigid airship. It yielded much information, such as weather patterns mid Atlantic, as well as raised many issues that needed to be addressed for future airship travel. R.100 is also a favourite, being the success story of the Imperial Airship Scheme, a real beauty of a ship and the fastest rigid airship ever built!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2022)

Göltzschtalbrücke



















Graf Zeppelin Luftschiff Göltzschtalbrücke - nicht gelaufen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Graf Zeppelin Luftschiff Göltzschtalbrücke - nicht gelaufen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2022)

Foto PK Zeppelin Luftschiff J1.9 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto PK Zeppelin Luftschiff J1.9 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2022)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO HINDENBURG ZEPPELIN 1936 2 | eBay


NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO HINDENBURG. Condition is New.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Göltzschtalbrücke



I really like that you are taking the time to look for the original site today, Snautzer, great effort. Keep it up, it adds real life to the original images.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> I really like that you are taking the time to look for the original site today, Snautzer, great effort. Keep it up, it adds real life to the original images.


Thank you. For some unknown reason i am curious to the then and now in some pictures. If i get a lead like a name or place i have to search if i can find the modern scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

30er Jahre Bau des deutschen Zeppelin Luftschiff Hindenburg LZ 129



















G254 Foto 30er Jahre Bau des deutschen Zeppelin Luftschiff Hindenburg LZ 129 | eBay


Entdecken Sie G254 Foto 30er Jahre Bau des deutschen Zeppelin Luftschiff Hindenburg LZ 129 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

Then and now

LZ 130 Hindenburg über Konstanz am Bodensee



















PK - LZ 130 Hindenburg über Konstanz am Bodensee | eBay


Entdecken Sie PK - LZ 130 Hindenburg über Konstanz am Bodensee in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

Then and Now

LZ127 über Lindau




















PK - LZ 127 über Lindau, ungel. | eBay


Entdecken Sie PK - LZ 127 über Lindau, ungel. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)

Then and now

Berlin Lustgarten



















PK - Berlin, LZ 127 über dem Lustgarten, ungel. | eBay


Entdecken Sie PK - Berlin, LZ 127 über dem Lustgarten, ungel. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2022)

Graf Zeppelin am Weltflughafen Rhein Main Frankfurt














Foto, Ak, Graf Zeppelin am Weltflughafen Rhein Main Frankfurt (N)50432 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Ak, Graf Zeppelin am Weltflughafen Rhein Main Frankfurt (N)50432 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2022)

Good shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wild_Bill_Kelso (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm on a FB group called "archeology in Britain" and they seem to have found a Zeppelin propeller in the mud. Here is a pic and their last post on the subject:

_"**Update on propeller**
Following the original post about a mystery propeller at Bournemouth Air Museum it has now been confirmed as a Zeppelin propeller.
Following comments on the original post we contacted the Zeppelin Musem in Germany who kindly looked at photos, measurements and raided their extensive archives to confirm it as a Zeppelin propeller.
However, mysteriously the propeller didn't have a single identification number on it (which is should have done) so they were unable to confirm the exact airship, and location on the airship the propeller would have been located.
Further digging our end with the person who donated the propeller - it turns out the original owner trimmed the ends off the propeller to fit it into the space they had, and the serial numbers were located on the ends of the propeller.
So, a partially solved mystery in the end. But the Zeppelin Museum spotted some interesting artefacts in the background of the photos of the propeller which they've asked to borrow for an exhibit later in the year. So out of this mystery comes a budding relationship between two museums both passionate about everything that flies!



"_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wild_Bill_Kelso (Apr 25, 2022)

Correction - this was not found it in the mud, it was apparently donated to the museum collection and they did not initially know what it was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2022)

Foto WK2 Luftschiff Zeppelin Innenansicht B 1.35 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK2 Luftschiff Zeppelin Innenansicht B 1.35 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 25, 2022)

Isn’t that the interior of the Hindenburg?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 26, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> Isn’t that the interior of the Hindenburg?


I think you're right.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2022)

Docking tower



















2 Fotos Luftschiff Ankerplatz Stahlturm Zeppelin Anlegeplatz Luftfahrt-Technik | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 Fotos Luftschiff Ankerplatz Stahlturm Zeppelin Anlegeplatz Luftfahrt-Technik in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

K-Ship Over Pisa Italy ZP-14 US Navy















K-Ship Over Pisa Italy ZP-14 US Navy Photograph Naval Art Depart | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for K-Ship Over Pisa Italy ZP-14 US Navy Photograph Naval Art Depart at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2022)

2 K-Ship Sao Luiz Brazil Airfield















2 K-Ship Sao Luiz Brazil Airfield US Navy Photograph Naval Art Depart | eBay


Sao Luiz Brazil. US NAVY Photo. Photograph size = 8 X 10"s. Overall sheet size is 14 x 11"s. ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2022)

Very interesting, I did not know the K-ships were ever in Europe.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> K-Ship Over Pisa Italy ZP-14 US Navy
> 
> View attachment 675363
> 
> ...


They ever going to fix this mooring mast?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Snautzer01 said:
> 
> 
> > Then and now
> ...



Meanwhile, front page news on the Berliner Tageblatt for that day... "Passengers were flung against the walls and tables and chairs sent flying aboard the Graf Zeppelin on a scenic flight over the city today as the airship keeled over in flight..."

The far edge of the Lustgarten is the Altesmuseum, with the Berlinerdom obvious to the right. Note that in the modern picture construction cranes can be seen Berlin is still one big building site... The design of the pathways in the Lustgarten are said to have been leftover from when the Nazis used the site for mass public rallies and so bits of the surviving pathways from that time have the nickname "the Hitler pathway"


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

Foto AK - Soldaten auf Flugplatz Oberwiesenfeld in München - 1938 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto AK - Soldaten auf Flugplatz Oberwiesenfeld in München - 1938 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 10, 2022)

under construction



















ORIGINAL VINTAGE GERMAN WW2 POSTCARD/POSTKARTES-GRAF ZEPPELIN LUFTBILD | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL VINTAGE GERMAN WW2 POSTCARD/POSTKARTES-GRAF ZEPPELIN LUFTBILD at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 10, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



LZ 130 Graf Zeppelin II taken in 1938.

"Alright, when it gets here, NO ONE is to mention the Hindenburg and you're all to get on without a fuss! D'you hear me?!"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



I love looking at pictures of airships under construction. The picture above reveals some detail about how it was done. In that picture the structure is almost complete and at the stage when the gas cells are to be installed. The netting supporting the gas cells in place is visible. Construction of rigid airships typically began with the circular frames being manufactured first on the floor of the hangar. These were lifted into place by suspending them from the ceiling at the distances between one another as they were to be once the longitudinals were in place. These came first as a keel post, nominally a large triangular framework in sections added at the base of each circular frame, then they radiated out from this around the circular frames. At this stage the load of the ship is taken by the hangar roof as it is still suspended. In this photo the ceiling suspension lines are in place and are taught, note that the scaffolding around its base is not supporting the hull. Once the gas cells are inserted they are fully inflated before the outer cover is fitted/placed on, for want of a better expression, to test for leaks. Once the airship is buoyant the ceiling suspension lines are removed, although I've seen photos with stands supporting airships under construction beforehand, though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

Brasilien Pernambuco, Graf Zeppelin Orig. Fotos



















9x Brasilien Pernambuco, Graf Zeppelin Orig. Fotos auf Fotoalbum Album Seite | eBay


Entdecken Sie 9x Brasilien Pernambuco, Graf Zeppelin Orig. Fotos auf Fotoalbum Album Seite in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2022)

Refilling water ballast














K5208 Foto 30er Jahre Zeppelin Luftschiff Graf Zeppelin LZ 127 beim betanken | eBay


Entdecken Sie K5208 Foto 30er Jahre Zeppelin Luftschiff Graf Zeppelin LZ 127 beim betanken in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

under construction














Orig. Foto AK Postkarte Luftschiff LZ 129 in Bau - Zeppelin - gel. Lindau 1935 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto AK Postkarte Luftschiff LZ 129 in Bau - Zeppelin - gel. Lindau 1935 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2022)

Zeppelin LZ 11 - Information and Facts about Viktoria Luise 















Original Vintage Foto Zeppelin Viktoria Luise Schlacht Schiff WK I Photo (51) | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Vintage Foto Zeppelin Viktoria Luise Schlacht Schiff WK I Photo (51) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 4, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Zeppelin LZ 11 - Information and Facts about Viktoria Luise
> 
> View attachment 685257
> 
> ...


Wasn’t Viktoria Luise the name of the German gunboat in the movie African Queen?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

LZ 127, 129,Schwaben etc. rar
































































Top Luftschifffahrt 40 Glasnegative in Holzkasten LZ 127, 129,Schwaben etc. rar | eBay


Entdecken Sie Top Luftschifffahrt 40 Glasnegative in Holzkasten LZ 127, 129,Schwaben etc. rar in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Zeppelin LZ 11 - Information and Facts about Viktoria Luise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nassau Class battleships, probably SMS Nassau leading its class members as a part of the 1st Battle Squadron of the High Seas Fleet.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2022)

zeppelin hangar

















Foto Luftschiffhalle Zufahrt Zeppelin Ort unbekannt 9x6cm 2.WK original | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftschiffhalle Zufahrt Zeppelin Ort unbekannt 9x6cm 2.WK original in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Orig. Foto Zeppelin Luftschiff Ballon im Flug über Rhein Dampfer Schiff Mainz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Zeppelin Luftschiff Ballon im Flug über Rhein Dampfer Schiff Mainz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2022)

1941 USCG Cutter Navy Blimp at Crash Site Hog Island Virginia 




















1941 USCG Cutter Navy Blimp at Crash Site Hog Island Virginia Orig. News Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1941 USCG Cutter Navy Blimp at Crash Site Hog Island Virginia Orig. News Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2022)

Nürnberg RPT ODOL D-PN 30 Parseval Luftschiff 














L531 Foto Nürnberg RPT ODOL D-PN 30 Parseval Luftschiff Zeppelin Werbung TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie L531 Foto Nürnberg RPT ODOL D-PN 30 Parseval Luftschiff Zeppelin Werbung TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

Halle Zeppelin Luftschiff Friedrichshafen Bodensee

*



*









Foto PK WK II Halle Zeppelin Luftschiff Friedrichshafen Bodensee H1.09 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto PK WK II Halle Zeppelin Luftschiff Friedrichshafen Bodensee H1.09 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2022)

LZ 127 - Graf Zeppelin nach Landung















Alte Fotopostkarte Luftschiff Zeppelin - LZ 127 - Graf Zeppelin -nach Landung- | eBay


Entdecken Sie Alte Fotopostkarte Luftschiff Zeppelin - LZ 127 - Graf Zeppelin -nach Landung- in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2022)

Alte Postkarte Luftschiff Graf Zeppelin 1929 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Alte Postkarte Luftschiff Graf Zeppelin 1929 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Postkarte Luftschiff LZ.129 Hindenburg Zeppelin Rhein-Main 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2022)

1930 Chemnitz















Orig Foto 1930 Luftschiff LZ 127 „Graf Zeppelin“ bei Landung in Chemnitz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Foto 1930 Luftschiff LZ 127 „Graf Zeppelin“ bei Landung in Chemnitz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 4, 2022)

A332 Luftschiff LZ 130 Graf Zeppelin Eger Cheb Sudetenland Tschechien 09/1939 | eBay
A331 Luftschiff LZ 130 Graf Zeppelin Eger Cheb Sudetenland Tschechien 09/1939 | eBay
A333 Luftschiff LZ 130 Graf Zeppelin Eger Cheb Sudetenland Tschechien 09/1939 | eBay
A35 Luftschiff LZ 130 Graf Zeppelin Eger Cheb Sudetenland Tschechien August 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Postkarte Luftschiff LZ.129 Hindenburg Zeppelin Rhein-Main 1938



I don't think it was 1938, Hindenburg was destroyed in 1937. The Olympic rings indicate the time of the XI Olympiade in Berlin in 1936.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> I don't think it was 1938, Hindenburg was destroyed in 1937. The Olympic rings indicate the time of the XI Olympiade in Berlin in 1936.




I agree. The Olympic markings were applied just for the Olympics 1936 in Berlin.






























the pic source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


>



"Missing you..."




Europe 387

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)

Yep ... 





the source: LZ-129 Hindenburg at the 1936 Berlin Olympics | Airships.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 8, 2022)

Wow...it's still there huh?


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Wow...it's still there huh?



Yup, the olympic stadium and overall complex is the largest Nazi structure to survive. The stadium and some of the venues are still used for sporting events to this day. The stadium itself underwent a modernisation a few years back and remains a viable venue for sports events. Football games are frequently held there because of its enormous capacity. It's bigger than it looks from the outside as it is sunk into the ground, so what you see at surface level is only a portion of its size. The Maifeld directly opposite the stadium, where Nazi rallies were held is now a venue for rock concerts. A friend of mine saw Pink Floyd at the Maifeld! Perfect venue for those fascistic overtones in the songs on the band's classic 1979 album The Wall.




Europe 385




Europe 389

The twin towers at the entrance to the stadum are replicated at the stadium's rear. Note the location of the swastika motif on the furthest tower in the form of the cluster of light coloured dots, visible in the pics with the airship in them above.




Europe 388




Europe 390

Even the original U Bahn station building exists.




Europe 391

The Langemarck Turm (tower) at the far end of the Maifeld. This commemorates the Nazis' mythology surrounding losses at Langemarck on the Western Front in WW1 as a part of their warped ideals of racial superiority.




Europe 392

The stadium taken from the Langemarck Turm.




Europe 399

In this picture you can see the extent of how much the stadium is sunk below ground level. That's the olympic flame dias at the centre between the two columns.




Europe 400

Nazi era reliefs dotted around the area with motifs pertaining to the XI Olympiade. This is the very German sports of cricket and pint skulling being commemorated... 




Europe 408

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)

A nice collection Grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 8, 2022)

Wurger said:


> A nice collection Grant.



Thanks most kindly, my friend.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2022)

Tokyo 19.08.1929 

 Shinpachi





















Graf Zeppelin über Tokyo 19.08.1929 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Graf Zeppelin über Tokyo 19.08.1929 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 10, 2022)

That's the first time I've seen a Zep bank.


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 10, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> That's the first time I've seen a Zep bank.



"I seen a cake walk an' a trombone slide, but I aint never seen me a Zep bank..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

Graf Zeppelin D-LZ127 Hafen SWINEMÜNDE Pommern Polen 1930















Orig. Foto Luftschiff Graf Zeppelin D-LZ127 Hafen SWINEMÜNDE Pommern Polen 1930 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Luftschiff Graf Zeppelin D-LZ127 Hafen SWINEMÜNDE Pommern Polen 1930 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)

A note though ... the "SWINEMÜNDE, Pommern" is correct . But the "Polen 1930" can be a little bit confusing. In 1930 the SWINEMÜNDE town ( Świnoujście in Polish ) belonged to the Germany not to Poland.


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 11, 2022)

It doesn't belong to Russia?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2022)

No it doesn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 12, 2022)

parsifal said:


> whats the red arrow for?


You don’t recognize me, standing in the window over the sign?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 12, 2022)

pbehn said:


> That is one thing I just cant imagine seeing. Awesome.


The thought of one of those night bombing sends a shiver, whether I imagine being the target or in the crew. Flying an oversized target, blacked out and trying to run quiet to avoid search lights, anti-aircraft, fighters, and Iirc obstructions in the way of cables or balloons doesn’t exactly inspire one to check the annuity option when playing the lotto. EDIT: By coincidence, a few days ago, I was watching a clip from a movie that depicted a zeppelin night attack on London. As if the RAF biplanes attempting to intercept her, you had the zeppelin captain ordering that a gondola ,which has been lowered to allow a bombardier(?)/observer a better view of the target below, to be cut off, dooming the man but allowing the zep and crew to speed away before the fighters arrived. Sucks to be that guy. 

Airships inspire so many vivid imaginations to create unique, whimsical, and downright awesome examples for movies, like Sucker Punch, The Mummy, and many others. Also, there were many reports of airships flying/landing across the UNITED STATES, in the latter half of the 19th century, with occupants speaking German or near-German when they landed to buy food from farmers. Sounds SteamPunk before there was SteamPunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 12, 2022)

The "cloud car" was a plum assignment. You could smoke in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 12, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> The "cloud car" was a plum assignment. You could smoke in them.


Didn’t think about that, I assume because you weren’t strolling between massive cells of highly volatile hydrogen…🤔

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

Zeppelin über Berlin 1936 



















Foto Zeppelin über Berlin 1936 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Zeppelin über Berlin 1936 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2022)

132851, Fotoalbum Segelschulschiff Deutschland, Zeppelin, Flugzeugträger, TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie 132851, Fotoalbum Segelschulschiff Deutschland, Zeppelin, Flugzeugträger, TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 26, 2022)

Great photo!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2023)

Zeppelin Südamerika Fahrt - Am fahrbaren Ankermast in Lakehurst

Lakehurst movable ankermast

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2023)

Nice shots!


----------

